

Oral History of Bjarne Stroustrup - phatak-dev
http://phatak-dev.github.io/techtalks/oral-history-of-bjarne-stroustrup/

======
gus_massa
Previous submission of the same video:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9379514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9379514)
(57 points, 16 days ago, 6 comments)

